# Something strange going on



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Yesterday I was looking at my guide and noticed that there were three shows set to record on NBC starting at 5:30 PM I did not set these to record and I could not remove the record icon (blue clock thing). The shows did nit record.........this morning I cannot get NBC to show on our our custom guide. I went in and did an edit and re-saved NBC to the guide but it will not stay saved. Anybody noticed anything like this lately?

UPDATE:
Just spoke with advance tech service, they claim it must be an update problem. They are calling the problem "unable to edit and save favorites list"


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I see local channels disappearing from "my" guide occasionally. Sometimes they stick, sometimes not. I don't think its related to the recording issue. I see many complaints here about it.

I notice PTAT records early and late sometimes to make sure it catches specials (games). I see the blue record icon quite a bit which sometimes records and sometimes doesn't.


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

I show Wheel of Fortune set to record every weekday. I don't watch it and I can't remove it. Nothing gets recorded, so it's some type of glitch with 234


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try cold reboot


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Still going on.............I've done a couple of unplug reboots with the same results. Advance tech service was no help. Any edits I make to my favorites guide cannot be saved.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Steve H said:


> Still going on.............I've done a couple of unplug reboots with the same results. Advance tech service was no help. Any edits I make to my favorites guide cannot be saved.


Can you provide more detail on what happens when you try to save any edits you make? Do they appear to save but when you check they really didn't? Or are you unable to edit at all?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Here is what happened:

A few days ago I noticed that NBC was missing from my favorites channel guide. It was still shown on "All channels & all of the factory guides". I went into the edit mode and several times tried to add that channel back into my favorites. Each time I would go through the edit process it appeared that the channel would be added back into the list but after saving the list the channel would not be there. Called customer service, that had me do a hard reboot (unplug), no help so they passed me on the advanced service. They claim they cannot create a favorites list so it must be an engineering/software problem. I was told the problem should be resolved by the next day after the overnight update. I still have the problem. It appears that I can make additions to the favorite list but it will not save the additions when I go to view the list.

I wish one of the DISH folks on this site would contact me as calling tech service is no help.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

That is a known issue we have with some of our Hoppers. A temporary fix, until a software update addresses the issue, is adding at 2 channels to your list. I don't know when the software update will be released. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



Steve H said:


> Here is what happened:
> 
> A few days ago I noticed that NBC was missing from my favorites channel guide. It was still shown on "All channels & all of the factory guides". I went into the edit mode and several times tried to add that channel back into my favorites. Each time I would go through the edit process it appeared that the channel would be added back into the list but after saving the list the channel would not be there. Called customer service, that had me do a hard reboot (unplug), no help so they passed me on the advanced service. They claim they cannot create a favorites list so it must be an engineering/software problem. I was told the problem should be resolved by the next day after the overnight update. I still have the problem. It appears that I can make additions to the favorite list but it will not save the additions when I go to view the list.
> 
> I wish one of the DISH folks on this site would contact me as calling tech service is no help.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Ray, that;s seems to be working. I tried something similar the other day. I deleted 2 channels then added three back (including NBC). That seemed to work for about and hour then NBC would disappear................:nono2:


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

If its not too much hassle this worked for me. As long as you have newest software do a factory reset, then unplug the receiver for a few minutes, then redo your favorites list. I use to have this issue until firmware update then these steps. Haven't lost a channel in a month. You wont lose your recordings or timers when you do this. After this backup your system to remote again.


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> That is a known issue we have with some of our Hoppers. A temporary fix, until a software update addresses the issue, is adding at 2 channels to your list. I don't know when the software update will be released. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.


Any updates on this issue? This seems to be a new problem for me but I hope it gets resolved soon.

I'm losing one or more channels in my guide multiple times per day now. Some are obvious because we watch/record them frequently. But others probably go unnoticed for who-knows-how-long since we don't watch them every day.

To compound the problem, is also a real PITA to fix them since you can't just add a channel back (it won't save). I also have to add multiple channels to get the one I want to "stick", then go back into the list and remove the extra(s) I never wanted but had to add in order to get the one I want saved.

This seems to have started recently for me and is worse now than it was. Is it all software or do I have a problem with my Hopper?


----------

